# What's the stupidest reason you ever quit a job?



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just quit last night (my 5th time quitting a job with anxiety). I work doing data entry so there's not much social interaction involved, however my computer stopped working and I needed a manager to fix it for me. Problem is, my manager was in a meeting and I was too anxious to knock the door and ask for his help. I waited 20 minutes then came home. :serious: I then emailed the agency saying I wasn't going back. :serious:

I've been there 7 months. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah anxiety issues for most here I assume. For me its just always things being too much for me, the coworkers (not fitting in), not working fast enough, etc.


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

I've noticed a lot of people with anxiety usually quit because of their co-workers.

For me, I usually seem to quit jobs because of my bosses. My waitressing job
way back when, My boss/trainer was the biggest narcissist I've ever met.
My hairdressing job, I was actually told i was a disgrace to the company because she THOUGHT I didn't wash someones hair.
My retail job at a drugstore, My trainer hated my mother so by association, she was a big ol' ***** to me.


----------



## Midgar7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, i didn't quit. I technically got fired. Which i heard from a coworker while off duty. But my boss was willing to give me another chance if i simply talked to him. 
I couldn't face him, even though he wasn't the aggressive type. 
Basically i brought someone onto a secure site which i'm obviously not ment to for insurance reasons. It was agaisnt everything my job stood for. I couldn't face him knowing that. Even though i know he would have given me that other chance. (based on his character).


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

When I was 17, I had quit after working 3 days at El Pollo Loco because everybody was so mean. And I mean *everybody*: customers, coworkers, supervisor and managers.

I don't even remember how I quit. I think I just didn't show up or call for a week before I called to turn in my uniform.


----------



## loverain (Jan 12, 2017)

The everyday oppressive thoughts of disrespect of juniors, usurped by co-workers and exploited by seniors


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't even had time to quit it, boss saw through me and told me i wasn't ready.

I have a work now as a freelancer and I work from home, it's paradise but the problem is the low incoming. Maybe another similar job together with this one, now that would be great.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I quit working at as a cashier at Chick-fil-A because I got sick of the way my coworkers were treating me. They gave me a hard time and it was stupid for me to quit because I needed the money. My work motto is that I'm at work to make money. I'm not there to make friends. The customers were a hell of a lot nicer to me than my coworkers and my boss was nice to me too. It's not easy getting hired. So I will stick to the next job I get and deal with people's crap.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Farideh said:


> I quit working at as a cashier at Chick-fil-A because I got sick of the way my coworkers were treating me. They gave me a hard time and it was stupid for me to quit because I needed the money. *My work motto is that I'm at work to make money. I'm not there to make friends.* The customers were a hell of a lot nicer to me than my coworkers and my boss was nice to me too. It's not easy getting hired. So I will stick to the next job I get and deal with people's crap.


I wish it were that easy lol. The thing that sucks is that the workplace becomes your second home, especially if you are working full time.

I've tried being the 'I'm just here to make money and not friends' and everybody begun to call me anti-social and I could hear the whispers about me as if I wasn't even there. People stopped saying hi to me and didn't include me in things. Not that is was a big deal but it did make me feel less involved and as if everyone hated me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

girlyone1 said:


> I wish it were that easy lol. The thing that sucks is that the workplace becomes your second home, especially if you are working full time.
> 
> I've tried being the 'I'm just here to make money and not friends' and everybody begun to call me anti-social and I could hear the whispers about me as if I wasn't even there. People stopped saying hi to me and didn't include me in things. Not that is was a big deal but it did make me feel less involved and as if everyone hated me.


+1

If you're not social and don't fit in you're f-cked.....so hard. At both my jobs its a daily struggle.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I quit los polos hermanos after the first week cause some bald bearded guy kept asking to see the boss. I had a sneaking suspicion it was a coverup for some big meth operation going on. I do miss the chicken though


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> I quit los polos hermanos after the first week cause some bald bearded guy kept asking to see the boss. I had a sneaking suspicion it was a coverup for some big meth operation going on. I do miss the chicken though


Good for you. Since I heard the boss in that place can get pretty box cutter happy with employees.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I had tickets for Wembley Stadium to watch the first 3 England games in Euro 96 (a soccer tournament if you are a yank) - I worked on Saturday as well and they wouldn't let me take the time off so I just walked out on the spot - was my first job too and my mum and dad went mental as I wouldn't be able to pay them rent !!


----------



## YouHaveSevereAnxiety (Jan 17, 2017)

I've walked (even ran) from every job that I've had due to anxiety, some after a month, most on the first day, or even during the interview.

I guess the stupidest thing I ever did was during an induction for a factory job. 15 people all sat in a circle around a table (my nightmare), and me shaking, staring blankly through the whiteboard at the end of the room hoping that nobody notices how f***ed up I am.
During the first break as everyone walked one way to the canteen, I split off from the group and tried to escape, I got lost in the 'labyrinth of hallways' for 15 minutes whilst trying to avoid anyone and everyone. I eventually found an exit and that's probably the fastest I've ever run!
The whole experience ruined me for months so I said to myself that I would never let it happen that way ever again.
I have a job now though, been there for almost 3 years somehow. Anyway I'm left to my work most of the time but there are times when I need to go into the office where all the managers work, and I can't because.. anxiety. 
I usually act too busy to do it and ask someone else if they can instead, a tactic that hasn't failed me yet lol


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well I guess since I've only once quit a job, that would be it.

I didn't feel like it was worth the effort..

(I was 13 at the time)

basically, I worked for a company that prints some ****ty newspaper and shares it around for free, along with a **** ton of advertisements.


I was getting ~100€ a month. and I had to sort and share them out twice a week. Each day it took like 5 hours to do it.


Counting from that, I'm happy as hell I didn't do it for longer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't quit jobs for stupid reasons. I quit jobs because working sucks.


----------



## loverain (Jan 12, 2017)

Farideh said:


> My work motto is that I'm at work to make money


 ... Apologies if this off tacks the thread, but if there's one thing that will take my life back on track from here on is, its money. For one, being a middle aged person it is a disgrace being dependent on my folks for everyday expenses :blank and for another, I used to love 'retail therapy' when I had lots of spare money (compared to my essential needs i.e.) and no responsibility some 3-4 years back ...


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I quit all 4 jobs I worked at but not because of anxiety, I had bad reactions to the medication I was taking. The 5th job I got fired from but I technically quit because I just stopped showing up for work so they let me go. That was because I didn't like the job and had a hard time performing what was asked of me.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

They expected me to work . Now that's not on .


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Boss made me feel humiliated. I cried. Left and never went back -_-

Bad times :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've quit because of the anxiety attacks I'd have on the long bus trips too and from work, as well as anxiety attacks I had while on the job. People say exposure makes things better but it's not always true, sometimes you're just forcing yourself to endure your anxiety daily and there comes a breaking point where you just can't keep on doing it


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

If the reason I quit something was so trivial as to be stupid I would not have quit.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've only had a bunch of work experiences and not actual paid jobs, but i guess it'll count. I never really quit any of them. I was always kicked out because i was too antisocial (these were CLEANING jobs with pretty much zero interaction with customers, just staff). I guess you could say i quit 2 of them myself. 

One, i was working at a lunch place. I had to serve drinks to people. And do some other stuff ofc. That was way too intense for me. I was a clueless 17 yearold who couldnt make a pint of beer to save a life. It was so awkward. The kitchen was small and claustrophobic. The lunch area was too open and bright with windows from floor to high ceiling. I could only sit down for like half an hour in 6 hours. I stopped showing up after like 3 days. It sounds silly but it got too much for my anxiety.

The other place i kind of quit, i suffered for almost a year of long days with nothing to do. Reading spam emails became my only entertainment. And i was kind of terrified of my boss. He made some strange creepy comments a few times and i know its silly but i really was a bit scared of him. I stopped showing up like 2 weeks before my last day because i didnt want an awkward goodbye with hugs and some sh*tty gifts.


----------

